# Mmm, Aún le faltan 30kW para superar a MaravillasAudio...



## Tacatomon (May 25, 2013)

http://www.pknc.com/3phase_eng.html

*







*​


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 25, 2013)

¿ Y que son 40 kWatts ?

Mi super amplificador de tres transistores podria dar mas de eso


----------



## Ratmayor (Jun 10, 2013)

Esos si que saben lo que es lamer sapos...


----------



## SKYFALL (Jun 10, 2013)

se supone que ese "cacharrito" puede entregar 40000 Vatios continuos, o sea 20000 Vatios a dos altavoces de 2.6 Ω ?. No esta algo "pequeño" para lograr con ese cometido?


----------



## Ratmayor (Jun 10, 2013)

Supongamos que sea clase D, pero aun le faltan muchos frijoles


----------



## SKYFALL (Jun 10, 2013)

Demaciados frijoles, incluso tal vez algunos garbanzos.


----------



## Tacatomon (Jun 10, 2013)




----------



## Don Plaquetin (Jun 11, 2013)

consume meno de lo que entrega *230V (63A **)*


----------



## Ratmayor (Jun 11, 2013)

Estuve recordando un tecnisismo que usa QSC que le mostré no hace mucho a Tacato, en donde dice que esa potencia máxima salvaje la prueban en modo ráfaga ya que ninguna fuente electrica puede alimentar el ampli para mantener esa potencia 


			
				QSC hablando de sus PL380 dijo:
			
		

> PL380
> 
> 8ohms 1500
> 
> ...


http://www.qsc.com/products/Power Amplifiers/Powerlight 3 Series/PL380/


----------



## Tacatomon (Jun 11, 2013)

Y al revés, si la fuente de poder no fuese un problema, ahora lo que limitaría sería el propio amplificador.

Es obvio, que esa potencia de salida la suministra por cortos periodos de tiempo. Habría que hacer pruebas para observar cuanta potencia es capaz de suministrar continuamente.


----------



## analogico (Jun 12, 2013)

Tacatomon dijo:


> http://www.pknc.com/3phase_eng.html
> 
> *
> 
> ...



apenas 4kw

si pueden encontrar sonys  de 10kw hasta 12 kw


----------



## Tacatomon (Jun 12, 2013)

analogico dijo:


> apenas 4kw
> 
> si pueden encontrar sonys  de 10kw hasta 12 kw
> http://sp.sony-asia.com/media/155/77293



No leíste bien. 






Te faltó un cero.


Estamos hablando de un amplificador con entrada de AC Trifásica capaz de dar *40kW* de salida totales por algunos segundos.

Saludos!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 13, 2013)

52 hp . . . interesante


----------



## Tacatomon (Jun 13, 2013)

Los Sony Genezi de nueva generación tiran casi lo mismo que mi Datsun 66'


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 13, 2013)

Ummmm ya tenemos el driver para el auto eléctrico ?


----------



## SKYFALL (Jun 16, 2013)

Tacatomon dijo:


> No leíste bien.
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/4sgzRif.png
> 
> ...



Por un instante llegue a creer que entregaba los 40kW en forma continua, sin embargo le falta mucho para obtener su cometido.


----------

